# Prewar dark red and maroon vice post war



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2018)

Color descriptions can be a little tricky so I would like to know what the difference is between the prewar dark red and maroon. Are they the same? Secondly it appears to me what I think of as prewar maroon is more red compared to post war maroon. Thoughts? What I'm really after is an exact color match for maroon for 1938. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Color descriptions can be a little tricky so I would like to know what the difference is between the prewar dark red and maroon. Are they the same? Secondly it appears to me what I think of as prewar maroon is more red compared to post war maroon. Thoughts? What I'm really after is an exact color match for maroon for 1938. V/r Shawn



Its looks like dry blood


----------



## bobcycles (May 8, 2018)

Both colors were prewar and post war.  Post war they ended up referring to the dark maroon as Whizzer maroon...
and bikes in this color were usually striped in Red as opposed to black.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Both colors were prewar and post war.  Post war they ended up referring to the dark maroon as Whizzer maroon...
> and bikes in this color were usually striped in Red as opposed to black.



So you're saying that these are two different colors and that both pre and post war are the same? e.g. pre war maroon = post war maroon. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (May 8, 2018)

Yep!  I've seen the dark and the light on prewar bikes....and the dark and the light on post war bikes.

But most POST war bikes in the darker color were Whizzer


----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2018)

Ford has a color called, Dark Canyon Red, that is an exact match to what Schwinn was calling, Special Dark Red.
Duplicolor has it in their catalog.
It's good paint.


----------



## ohdeebee (May 8, 2018)

1937 Maroon on left, 1938 what I would assume is dark red, on right.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2018)

ohdeebee said:


> 1937 Maroon on left, 1938 what I would assume is dark red, on right.
> 
> View attachment 803608



Marty would you say this the “special dark red” on the right?


----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2018)

Yes.


That maroon/special dark red changes dramatically with oxidation.
My 41 DX spent 70 years in an attic in Columbus, Ohio so it hadn't seen much Sun in its existence.
So it's a pretty clean example of what that color actually looked like when it was new.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 8, 2018)

I used Duplicolor Ford Dark Canyon Red on the tank in this photo for reference


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 803672
> 
> I used Duplicolor Ford Dark Canyon Red on the tank in this photo for reference



Could be the light but the color on your tank looks a lot lighter than Marty's bike? What about this one?


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 8, 2018)

I just polished up this 1940 model it’s maroon. The original color on the steertube is pretty close now !! Gary


----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2018)

Yeah, it could be the light.
Here's another shot in full Sun.


----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2018)

This 1946 B6 model is also Schwinn Special Dark Red.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 8, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2018)

From my experience, the Duplicolor Dark Canyon Red, is dead nuts, knats ass, spot on to the paint Schwinn was using and calling, Special Dark Red.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 8, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Yes.View attachment 803668
> That maroon/special dark red changes dramatically with oxidation.
> My 41 DX spent 70 years in an attic in Columbus, Ohio so it hadn't seen much Sun in its existence.
> So it's a pretty clean example of what that color actually looked like when it was new.



THAT DX IS A REAL BEAUTY!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 8, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> This 1946 B6 model is also Schwinn Special Dark Red.View attachment 803744



ANOTHER BEAUTY!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 8, 2018)

Great example of original dark red and duplicolor on the steerer.

The cap color is spot on, the spray out looks a bit different from the 2-3 cans I’ve used in the last 2 years or so.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 8, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> View attachment 803723 View attachment 803724 View attachment 803725 I just polished up this 1940 model it’s maroon. The original color on the steertube is pretty close now !! Gary




It has a hit of brown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Could be the light but the color on your tank looks a lot lighter than Marty's bike? What about this one?
> View attachment 803688




Man I wish I would have bought those.

Tough to tell with the white base coat.


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 16, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Ford has a color called, Dark Canyon Red, that is an exact match to what Schwinn was calling, Special Dark Red.
> Duplicolor has it in their catalog.
> It's good paint.




I tried to find this on there website ( catalog ) ?
But still didn't find it while using "search" button.

Cycling day any chance you have or know the paint code? 
Thanks, Roger


----------



## SLM (May 16, 2018)

Maybe this will help ?  This is a double bar that was red , the fork and some of the tubes are red ... the primer was the dark maroon....


----------



## Two Wheeler (May 16, 2018)

1948 DX


----------



## Freqman1 (May 16, 2018)

The reason I asked this question was because I was looking for something to match paint for my '38 Beards project. I had a Doh moment the other day when I looked at the bike and forgot I had bought this original paint rack! Problem solved. V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 16, 2018)

Found some on E-Bay!


----------



## Carson greaser (Apr 2, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> This 1946 B6 model is also Schwinn Special Dark Red.View attachment 803744



Is this bike for sale Marty?


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 2, 2019)

Not at this time.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 3, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> The reason I asked this question was because I was looking for something to match paint for my '38 Beards project. I had a Doh moment the other day when I looked at the bike and forgot I had bought this original paint rack! Problem solved. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 808586



I likes Beard's bikes!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 19, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Could be the light but the color on your tank looks a lot lighter than Marty's bike? What about this one?
> View attachment 803688



Hey Shawn, you wanna sell this fender?? Monica needs one for her Hudson Hornet.  Gary


----------



## spoker (Aug 19, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Ford has a color called, Dark Canyon Red, that is an exact match to what Schwinn was calling, Special Dark Red.
> Duplicolor has it in their catalog.
> It's good paint.



yep its 1978 ford pickup color perfect,if you want it dark,under coat with black,lighter base it with white,then tell everyone u jumped through a bunch of hoops to have it custom mixed!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> Hey Shawn, you wanna sell this fender?? Monica needs one for her Hudson Hornet.  Gary



That fender is not original paint-primer. Besides it’s a POS anyway. V/r Shawn


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 19, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> That fender is not original paint-primer. Besides it’s a POS anyway. V/r Shawn



Thought it might have been your fender, I need one to repaint anyways! Thx.G


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 19, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> That fender is not original paint-primer. Besides it’s a POS anyway. V/r Shawn



Sorry Shawn I thought this was your fender in the thread, I’ve found out otherwise! Sorry, Gary


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 19, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> Thought it might have been your fender, I need one to repaint anyways! Thx.G



You still haven’t found a gothic fender??? What is taking so long!?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 19, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> You still haven’t found a gothic fender??? What is taking so long!?



Too many hoarders!!! Lol


----------



## Alan Brase (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm a little late to this discussion, but is this the same color paint used on my 1942 New World. It is a dark red/ burgundy color. AND has anybody ever used Duplicolor's paint in quarts/ pints to be gun applied? I've got touch up guns for auto painting and much prefer the control I get compared to an aerosol.I think the Amazon listed one said it was lacquer.
Rather have enamel, but ... going to actual auto paint would be pretty expensive.


----------



## robert bell (Aug 20, 2019)

how about anyone having a color match for the darker maroon color used on red pinstriped bikes and the whizzer's?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 20, 2019)

robert bell said:


> how about anyone having a color match for the darker maroon color used on red pinstriped bikes and the whizzer's?View attachment 1050366



@VintageSchwinn.com has it


----------

